# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Scheduled Affordable Transportation on the South Coast "Knutsford Express"

## Knutsford Express

Knutsford Express 
 Daily Service from Mandeville,Luana Savannalamar and Negril to the Sangster Airport in Montego Bay
Twice daily service from Negril to Kingston via the beautiful South coast...

----------


## Babalew

I have traveled both routes with Knutsford several times a stay and find it to be a comfortable,safe ride for a reasonable price.  Wifi is available and a movie that usually is the length of the trip on.  I would love a port antonio route,  that would be the icing on the cake in making all of jamaica accessible.

----------

